# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Юпитер МК-106С

## Isegrim

Kaimiņš vēlas tikt vaļā no šāda brīnuma. "Caurejas kanāls" (3 galvas), 5-joslu EQ, pastiprinātājs un pat skaļruņi iekšā. Atskrūvēju (pakaļvāks zaudēja nevainību, bija plombe priekšā), novērtēju. Pieputējis, apputējis (nav putekļu nosegvāka), bet neizvarots. Visi ruļļi veseli un pat siksnas nesatrūkušas. Ražots 1991. gada septembrī. Ja kādam vēlme ar tādu aplaisties, var pašsavākt par kādu mazu naudiņu. Es iekāroju tikai transformatoru (smuks). Vairāk informācijas *šeit*.

----------


## Melvins

Cik ir "mazas naudiņas"?  :: 
(uzrakstīšu PM).

----------


## Radionavigators

Reku ir:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stereo-Tonban...item2a4fa8e207

----------


## Radionavigators

Reku vēl viens

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tonbandgerat-...item2a4f9970dc

----------


## Isegrim

Šis jau pa lēto - pagaidām 33 €vriki ar sūtīšanu. Bet beigās ievēroju - 
Als Ersatzteil / defekt. Donors, tātad.

----------


## Friidis

Nav takš teikts, ka donor-šrots- pārdevējs tikai negarantē, ka viss kārtībā, jo neesot iespējas (poņas) pārbaudīt.

----------


## Radionavigators

Aizgāja par *EUR 85,00 Oh.....eķ!*

----------


## Melvins

Dodu šo aparātu kādam tālāk - tā arī klāt nepieķēros... nē, paneļus gan ar ziepjūdeni nomazgāju  :: 
Iedvesma kaut kā noplaka - tomēr nebūs mans.
Tie paši 20eur (cena ir mūsdienām Smieklīga). Kurš 1-mais brauc, tas dabūn. Aparāts ir pajaukts - konstruktors.

----------


## Vitalii

> Dodu šo aparātu kādam tālāk -   Iedvesma kaut kā noplaka - tomēr nebūs mans.


  ::  ... man plats smaids sejā: pēc Olimpa-004 šamais toč nebūs Tavs lentu pārtinamais aparāts!
 Negribu kaitināt kungus melomānus, man personīgi Olimpi ( 003/004 un 700-702 ) pat labi patīk.
            ( vēl nenosaucu Elektronika-003/004 )
 Remontējas, detaļu bāze vēl pieejama - pie labas galvas skan visai labi ar visām Svemām, Slavičiem un pat Tasmām.

----------


## Vjaceslav

Melvins uzrakstiju tev PM!

----------


## Melvins

Jupis ir prom. Jaunais saimnieks - Vjačeslavs  :: 
Lai izdodas "pacelt" - pie manis mājās vnk visu vasaru krāja putekļus...

Absolūti godīga spēle >>> steigā no Isegrim nopirku (šādu pašu) >>> nesaņēmos, tagad atdevu tālāk (par to pašu cenu).
Būs kādam citam noderīgāks.

----------


## Melvins

> ... man plats smaids sejā: pēc Olimpa-004 šamais toč nebūs Tavs lentu pārtinamais aparāts!
>  Negribu kaitināt kungus melomānus, man personīgi Olimpi ( 003/004 un 700-702 ) pat labi patīk.
>             ( vēl nenosaucu Elektronika-003/004 )
>  Remontējas, detaļu bāze vēl pieejama - pie labas galvas skan visai labi ar visām Svemām, Slavičiem un pat Tasmām.


 Nu nesaki viss... es prastus aparātus arī nesmādēju  :: 
Tas pats "Majak-205-Stereo", savests pieklājīgā kārtībā - citreiz noder kā parasts boombox, lai noklausītos 19cm/s 4 ceļu lentu... skanot uz iekšējiem skaļruņiem gan kanālam, kurš tajā brīdī skan labāk  :: 
Viss šis ir dikti duāli  :: 
Olimpa PSRS laikos man nebija, kaut nenoliedzami - šie tehnikas Brīnumi lentu magnetafonu jomā ir Labākais, ko PSRS ir uzražojis.

Vēl jau viss nav beidzies  ::  arī man.
Ik pa laikam paskatu eBay Teac lētā gala maģus, jau ar elektromagnētiem. Un tādus, kuriem 1000m spoles ir uzmaucamas.
Kaut kā tomēr... Akai GX-4000D liekas par prastu (ar šāda tipa mehāniku, man pilnībā pietiek ar Majaku 205-to)...
Tad es no Akai ņemtu Tevis gādāto D-pils 2tr galvu nost, liktu virsū Teac.
Bet nu... tam jānobriest  ::  reizēm tie var būt pat gadi.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu nesaki viss... es prastus aparātus arī nesmādēju 
> Tas pats "Majak-205-Stereo", savests pieklājīgā kārtībā - citreiz noder kā parasts boombox, lai noklausītos 19cm/s 4 ceļu lentu.


 nesaku ka nevar, iespējams ilgi meklējot uzpeld majaks labā tehniskā stāvoklī: drīzāk tada iespēja reti patrāpas.
- viens piedziņas motors kustina švunkdisku un uztīšanas mehnismu...neskaitāmas bukses (kaut ar fosforbronza >> ar laiku izdilst >> un te jau papildu detonācija)
- skaļruņu vietā: pie lineārās izejas pieslēgt kvalitatīvas austiņas priekš kopainas.




> Vēl jau viss nav beidzies  arī man.
> Ik pa laikam paskatu eBay Teac lētā gala maģus, jau ar elektromagnētiem. Un tādus, kuriem 1000m spoles ir uzmaucamas.
> Bet nu... tam jānobriest  reizēm tie var būt pat gadi.


 Tam piekrītu pilnībā - tam jānobriest !!!
bija iespēja gadus 7-ņus atpakaļ pagrābt Studer-810 pa sakarīgu ciparu...noraustijos ( gribējas pasaudzēt sievas nervus...tagat pilnībā nožēloju)

----------


## Vjaceslav

Liels paldies Isegrimam un Melvinam - labs konstruktors bus!

----------


## Melvins

> Liels paldies Isegrimam un Melvinam - labs konstruktors bus!


 Isegrimam  :: 
Isegrimam... (es tik paglabāju vienas vasaras laiku).

----------


## Isegrim

Sorry, es tur "_ņe pri čom_". Tik vien bija, kā atskrūvēt, novērtēt un iemest informāciju šeit.

----------


## Vjaceslav

Ka tad, "ne pricom", galvenais "vinovnik torzestva". nebutu ielicis info - nebutu lamatas!, "Gatavojies pienemt sudzibas rakstiska veida ja nu kas nesanaks ar pacelsanu! :: "

----------

